# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source > گفتگو: ترجمه دسته جمعی کتاب های خارجی

## shahinghorbani

من فکری که سال هاست توی فکرم هست اینه که سایتی مثل سایت برنامه نویس تعداد نفرات بسیار زیادی عضو فعال داره. حالا با توجه به اینکه یک کتاب خارجی به طور متوسط 300 صفحه است اگر75 نفر از اعضاء داوطلب بشوند می توانیم با  تقسیم یک کتاب بین 75 نفر آن را ترجمه کنیم و از آن به زبان فارسی استفاده کنیم. به هر نفر هم حداکثر 4 تا 10  صفحه می رسه که کار زیادی واسه ترجمه نیست.یعنی بعد از مدتی ما یک کتابخانه برنامه نویسی به زبان فارسی خواهیم داشت. البته فقط دو مشکل وجود داره. یکی این که نفراتی که فقط واقعا توانایی ترجمه مناسب (نه مثل بعضی از کتابای تو بازار) را دارند داوطلب بشوند و مشکل دوم هم بحث کپی رایت کتاب هاست که در آن زمینه من اطلاعات زیادی ندارم.
از کلیه مدیران سایت و اعضا می خواهم نظراتشون رو درباره این طرح بدهند و اگر عملیه اون رو عملی کنند.

----------


## hsmfaridmehr

آقا روی من میتونید همه جوره حساب کنید

----------


## mahan123

به نظر من هم فکر خوبی
خواستن توانستن است

----------


## shahinghorbani

هیچ کس نظری نمیده فقط دو تا نظر یعنی این تالار دو تا کاربر فعال داره؟ حداقل اگر کسی ایمیلی از مدیری از تالار که بهش این جریان مربوط میشه داره بده.

----------


## adinochestva

بزرگترین مشکل زبان و نحوه ترجمه است ! به نظر آش شعله قلم کار در می آد !

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

تصور كنيد داريد كتابي رو مي خونيد كه هفتاد و پنج نفر اونو ترجمه كردند. هركس هرجور كه خواسته. هر اصطلاحي رو كه خواسته ترجمه كرده هرجا هم كه خواسته عيناً خودشو آورده. چقدر بي نظمي.
البته درآخر همش بايد سرجمع بشه و يك نفر با صبر و حوصله به ويرايشش بپردازه، ولي اون كسي كه داره اين كارو مي كنه ترجيح ميده خودش به تنهايي بشينه كتابو از اول ترجمه كنه ولي اين چيزهايي كه ديگران نوشتند و فقط هم خودشون مي فهمند رو ويرايش نكنه. (اين يه تجربه كوچيك بود)

فكر مي كنم قبلاً ها يه بخش يا تاپيك به همين منظور براي ترجمه كتاب بوده كه مديران با هماهنگي هم به ترجمه يك كتاب پرداخته بودند.

----------


## shahinghorbani

گفته های شما تا حدود زیادی درسته. اما همان طور که گفتم افرادی داوطلب بشوند که تواناییش رو دارند و بعد هم میشه از یک سری قوانین تبعیت کرد مثل اینکه کلماتی که معادل فارسی خوبی ندارند به همان صورت نوشته بشوند. اما تفاوت در اینه که در طی سه الی چهار روز میشه یک کتاب رو ترجمه کرد یعنی این طرح اگر به صورت فعال در طول یک سال عمل بشه شاید حدود پنجاه تا هفتاد تا کتاب را بشه ترجمه کرد.تازه اگر واقعا عملی بشه حتما افرادی هم پیدا می شوند که حاضرند وقت بیشتری بگذارند و کارهایی مثل ویرایش و هماهنگی رو انجام بدهند.

----------


## حامد مصافی

قبلاً در همین سایت اقدام به انجام چنین کاری کردیم. 
اما به دلائلی عملی نشد. یکی از این دلائل در پست 6 ذکر شده.

دلیل دیگر عدم هماهنگی مترجمان بود. یک نفر وظیفه محوله را در یک هفته انجام می دهد و یک نفر دیگر در یک ماه. ضمناً به هیچ وجه نباید انتظار همکاری 75 نفر را داشته باشید.
به نظر من ایده خوبیست اما مسئله اینست که افراد مسلط به موضوع وقت انجام این کار را ندارد و بقیه توانایی انجامش را!!!

----------


## Mamdos

زحمت هماهنگی ۷۵ نفر(!) رو دست کم نگیرید. حداقل یک نفر باید واقعاً پایه‌ی چنین کاری باشه و زیاد وقت بذاره تا بین بقیه هماهنگی کنه، قسمت‌های مختلف رو مدیریت کنه و داوطلب جمع کنه. اگر چنین کسی وجود نداشته باشه احتمالاً جواب نمی‌ده.

----------


## shahinghorbani

اخه ما توی کلاسمون همین کار را انجام دادیم یک کتاب بود تقسیم بر پنجاه شد هر نفر چهار صفحه شد و انجام شد البته ترجمه ها را به استاد دادیم نتیجه نهایی رو ندیدیدم

----------


## vcldeveloper

> البته ترجمه ها را به استاد دادیم نتیجه نهایی رو ندیدیدم


عجب کیفی کرد استادتون! امیدوارم ترجمه نهایی به اسم خودش چاپ نشده باشه!

----------


## shahinghorbani

> عجب کیفی کرد استادتون! امیدوارم ترجمه نهایی به اسم خودش چاپ نشده باشه!


این حرفو همه بچه ها هم می زدند اما چه میشه کرد که نمره دست استاده. این کتابای بی سروته که نمیشه خوند فک کنم همین طوری ترجمه میشه. ولی از بحث خارج نشویم.بیایید مشکلات را بحث کنیم  و رفع کنیم و طرح را عملی کنیم.

----------


## Mamdos

آره ولی استادتون به خاطر این کار بهتون نمره می‌داد نه؟ بنابراین شما انگیزه داشتید. در واقع به نوعی بابت کارتون حقوق می‌گرفتید. در این‌جا چنین انگیزه‌های مادی‌ای وجود نداره و کار کاملاً داوطلبانه است، که در نتیجه پیش بردنش خیلی سخت‌تره. تازه سختی کار از دور و هماهنگی (در مقایسه با کسانی که هر روز در دانشگاه همدیگه رو می‌بینند) هم هست.
نمی‌خوام ناامیدتون کنم، اتفاقاً ایده‌ی خیلی خوبیه ولی آدم پایه می‌خواد. می‌شه این کار رو در ویکی‌بوکس (wikibooks.org) یا ویکی‌ورسیتی (wikiversity.org) هم انجام داد.

----------


## amsjavan

سلام به همه دوستان
من هم مدت ها بود که می خواستم همچین کاری بکنم. در مورد این کار چند تا ایده دارم به نظرم دوستان هم به جای اینکه بیایند اینجا و بگن این کار عملی نیست ایده های خودشون رو مطرح کنند بلکه بتونیم یکی از آن ها و یا مجموعه ای از آن ها رو عملی کنیم.
به نظر من برای ایجاد انگیزه در افراد ما می تونیم برای هر کاربر یک سیستم امتیاز دهی تعریف کنیم طوری که این امتیاز نسبت مستقیم با مقدار صفحات ترجمه شده و کیفیت آن داشته باشد. البته برای عملی کردن این سیستم باید یک سایت مجزا با امنیت بالا و امکانات بیشتر ساخته بشه ( کلا یک سایت برای همه نوع پروژه open source ) .  حالا این امتیاز دهی به چه دردی می خوره؟ من ۲ راه به ذهنم رسید یکی این که یک فروشگاه درست کنیم که برای خرید اجناس آن از امتیاز های کاربران استفاده بشود و به دست آوردن امتیاز هم از طریق شرکت در پروژه های open source سایت٬ شرکت در ترجمه٬ خرید نقدی و ... انجام شود. مشکل این راه اینه که یک سرمایه اولیه می خواهد که باید از طریق یک اسپانسر حمایت شود به نظرم هزینه ها از طریق تبلیغ در سایت و فروش کتاب های ترجمه شده و فروشگاه اینترنتی سایت هم می تواند تامین شود.  کلا در این مورد زیاد میشه بحث کرد. راه دوم اینه که ما برای هر کس که در پروژه ها شرکت می کند یک سهمی از این پروژه برای او در نظر بگیریم. برای مثال اگر فردی در ترجمه یک کتاب شرکت کرد به ازای امتیازی که از ترجمه آن کتاب به دست می آورد سهمی از فروش کتاب را به او بدهیم( البته در این مورد باید کتاب را چاپ کنیم و به این ترتیب شاید نتوان آن کتاب را به طور آزاد در اینترنت در اختیار همگان قرار داد) و یا می توانیم کسانی که در پروژه ترجمه شرکت می کنند کتاب نهایی را به رایگان در اختیارشان قرار دهیم در واقع مثلا طرف با ۱۰ صفحه ترجمه می تواند صاحب ترجمه کل کتاب شود.  به نظر من راه اول ایده بهتری می تونه باشه حالا ایده های زیاد دیگه ای هم وجود داره که دوستان می توانند ارائه کنند. با انجام این کار می تونیم نظم خاصی هم به پروژه ها بدهیم مثلا اگر کسی در زمان مقرر کار خود را انجام ندهد از امتیاز او کم کنیم و جریمه های دیگر که می توان انجام داد.

----------


## mahdi.salkhordeh

منم هستم
اینم ایمیلم
mahdi.salkhordeh@gmail.com
ld تونی رو من حساب کنی

----------


## arashonline

درود بر شما
من چند وقت داشتم به این فکر می کردم، که چطور شرکت های بزرگ نرم افزار سازی یه پروژه رو با شاید بیش از 1000 برنامه نویس انجام می دهند و به مشکلی نمی خورند،
به نظر من اونا یه مدیریت واقعا عالی دارند و قوانینی دارند که بیشتر نکات رو مد نظر گرفته و همه کارمندان کاملا قوانین رو رعایت می کنند

متاسفانه اینا ویژگی هایی که من به شخصه تو جامعه ایرانی ندیدم، اما کار که نشد نداره، شما یه تیم مدیریتی انتخاب کنید، یکسری قوانین بزارید، و کار رو با یه پروژه کوچک انجام بدید اگر انجام شدنی بود کتاب های بزرگتر رو ترجمه می کنیم،
 مثلا دوره آموزشی جاوا که در سایت sun قرار داره، برای شروع خوبه، هر بخش مجزاش حدود 3 صفحه میشه، و فکر کنم اگه 15 نفر هم شروع به کار کنند در سطح آموزش مقدماتیش ترجمه بشه

----------


## steven

سلام
ایده ی خیلی خوبیه
منم هستم

----------


## ahmadsystemco

سلام دوستان
هم اکنون من در حال ترجمه یک سری مقالات هستم.
این تاپیک را که دیدم خیلی خوشحال شدم. امیدوارم بتونم کمکی بکنم(منم هستم  :لبخند گشاده!: )

----------


## navid_8x

من هم برایه شرکت تو این کار آماده هستم.
ایمیل: Navid_8x@yahoo.com

----------


## jeson_park

سلام من کتاب c primer pluse رو تا فصل دو ترجمه کردم!
پدرم در اومد! 
اگه کسی هست کمک کنه آف بزاره! 
watchful_guardian@yahoo.com

----------


## amsjavan

خوب خیلی خوبه. مثل اینکه کم کم می تونیم کار رو شروع کنیم. به نظرم ابتدا باید یک سایت مخصوص این کار طراحی بشه. سایتی که تمام پروژه های open source از جمله ترجمه کتاب در آن انجام بشه. لطفا دوستان ایده هاشون رو بدهند تا بتونیم کار رو سریعتر شروع کنیم.
در مورد ترجمه کتاب اول باید به توافق برسیم که از چه کتابی شروع کنیم. به نظر من باید کتابی باشه که تو ایران ترجمه اش نباشه. برای کتاب های جاوا و C و کلا زبان های معروف ترجمه زیاد داریم. در بحث windows programming بخش Win32 API تقریبا منبع فارسی نداریم. من یک آموزش 100 صفحه ای جامعی از این بخش دارم که فکر می کنم برای شروع بسیار مناسب باشه.
گزینه دیگه ای که در نظر دارم کتاب های DirectX و OpenGL هست که اصلا کتاب فارسی در این زمینه ندیده ام ( به جز یک کتاب قدیمی Directx ). در این زمینه هم کتابهای بسیار خوبی سراغ دارم که البته چون کتاب ها کپی رایت داره باید ابتدا مجوزش رو از انتشاراتش بگیرم.
در هر حال تصمیم با دوستان هست باید با هم در مورد یک کتاب به توافق برسیم. لطفا دوستان نظراتشون رو مطرح کنند

----------


## Mohammad6767

من پایه ام

----------


## nnehrshad

manam mi kham mi she baray manam mail kony
nnehrshad_alpha@yahoo.com

----------

